# 240SX To buy



## NissanBoyz (Mar 24, 2007)

hey does anyone know were i can buy a 240sx ( a 94-96 for at least 3000) that live in miami Fl


----------



## GermanSR (May 11, 2007)

not in that area, you should chek out the police auctions, my brother just picked a 1997 up for 4500 bucks 

They dont let you look under the hoods but I think it should be a good investment


----------



## RJayS. (Oct 7, 2006)

ebay maybe?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

man now days its getting hard to get these 240's in good shape. your best chance is to look and look maybe craigslist but you cant always trust it.like rayj said ebay might be best bet.


----------



## kev2809 (Jun 11, 2007)

i got one for 3800...but im in texas


----------



## 2high2aim (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey I am a noobie and I wanted to learn more about the wonderful 240SX. I dont have that much money and I have plans of making a really nice street and drifting 240. Now I am wondering how much does it cost for a SR20DET swap and the parts needed for it, I will be buy a 1990 240SX Hatchback Fastback and I was wondering what is the FIRST thing I should do to it to make it really cool and fast, 
*****These are my plans******
an S15 conversion and JDM tail lights
S14 SR20DET Black top in S13 chassis
Sparco Fighter Racing Seats
Real nice candy blue/black paint job
Spoiler
Roll cage
Hardening Foam thingy that make the frame stronger
Custom Carbon fiber/Fiber glass Interior
Suede on the stop part
Boost controller and Defi Blue Racer Gauges
Pioneer AVIC N3
SOme subs and speakers
50-shot NOS
Bolt-on Turbo
Polished Engine bay
Some interior blue lights
Short-shifter
KAAZ 1.5 or 2.0 LSD
and ect.
***************************
My problem is I dont have the money to do all of it at once and many people dont
I know that I should do 1 thing at a time
SO WHAT SHOULD I DO FIRST?
BODY kit and Paint
Interior FIX UP
ENGINE SWAP
*************
Is the internal a good place to start because I was thinking if i did the body and paint it would look off the hook but then if someone comes inside and it looks so crappy. Well What do you guys think is a good place to start???? Help me.

Can you tell me what to do??? 


:newbie:


----------



## .:NissanNut:. (Nov 25, 2006)

buy a civic, don't rice out a perfectly good 240sx. plus, that way u wont kill yourself.


----------



## RJayS. (Oct 7, 2006)

to me the engine is more important than the body but thats just me i wont bother with any body kits and such but thats just me


----------

